# Do cats have a 'season'?



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

A mating season,I mean? Or are they open for business year-round?


----------



## serenitylove (Mar 27, 2009)

bluemilk said:


> A mating season,I mean? Or are they open for business year-round?



they have seasons my cats last about 2 weeks if unmated then return anything from a month to 3 or 4 months depending on time of year seems to increase around spring time. i have been told befor that outdoor cats dont have as many as indoor cats! outdoor cats tend to have more in spring and summer indoor go all year round how true that is i dont know tho lol


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Then why is there a "kitten" season?? I've already been told to prepare for it at Petsmart.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Many cats do go "dormant" during the winter, then go into heat in Feb/March, setting up the beginning of kitten season in April/May. But it is possible for them to go into heat in the winter. Just as some cats will go into almost continuous heat periods if not bred and others may have several months between cycles. It can vary cat to cat.....


----------

